# I got a hb guppy trio!!!!!!!!!!!!



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

today i went to my lfs and looked at the guppies.as i looked around i saw half-black guppies so i bought a male and 2 females for just £5.25 what a bargain.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*while i was*

while i was looking at my 6 adult guppies and the 1 juvenile female guppy i noticed a new fry!i was suprised it lasted in there as it is a bare bottom tank and has big guppies in plus the tank is only 4 gallons.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You will need a bigger tank in about 2 months.


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*i know*

i know i will need a bigger tank.


----------

